# We've No Broadband Yet



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

A quick note to say we are totally disconnected, no phone line or broadband yet. Gutted we are missing everything. Good news is the new house is AMAZINGLY. Girls have settled in well. They are loving their country walks and we are very busy making this brand new house a home (and spending too much). 

Here's a pic from this evening to keep you all going (their coats are mad at the minute and Nina is quite matted - shameful I know - but we will sort her out, a tip would be if you groom your own dogs, get professional grooming done when moving house).


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry the 3/4G gave up. It's internittent here in the country. Roll on the broadband.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

YAY!
So glad that you are all settled and allowing yourself time to relax with some of the red stuff.
You have been missed.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Glad to hear you're all settling in! I bet you're getting loads done without t'interweb


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe glad everyone is settling!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Miss you all. Getting on here is a miracle tonight, mobile signal terrible. Small price to pay. We love it here!

If anyone can be bothered, a synopsis would be fab. Pretty please xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Great to here from you & the girls!
Happy new house!! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

You are really missed Ruth. Ok, here is my synopsis.... many of the North Americans are still under much snow and terrible weather conditions. Spring has arrived in GB which is a good thing because LYD is on tour there with Mazz and Datun. The new crop of puppies is as cute, naughty, bitey and smart as ever, with all the usual sleepless nights, agonizing over crate training, toileting, biting, feeding and so forth. Renee has gone missing, Maureen landed a top internship placement...everything else is status quo (I think?).


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Perfect synopsis thank you. ?

For any birthdays I've missed - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!

We will be back soon I hope. 

Marzi - the red stuff is certainly helping ?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ps the random question marks are supposed to be smiley faces. Not sure what happened.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I thought maybe the new pad had gone to your head and you'd developed an Aussie upward intonation


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha yes Maz


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

All inside pics I'm afraid but just want to show you how relaxed these two are.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

They do look very chilled. When do we get the house tour is what I want to know.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

As soon as it looks picture perfect


----------



## Jayne Hall (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome back Ruth , I love the Ruby and Ted story's but have really missed Lola and Nina


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Glad everything is going ok for you all, the tiny bits of house i can see look great and the girls look gorgeous of course.


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Gorgeous poos and very chilled looking ,nice to hear you are settled in your new home


----------

